# PO3 - Purifloh Limited



## System (7 January 2011)

Water Resources Group is a water company that owns specific water treatment technologies and rights to ozone generation technology immediately applicable to water treatment. The Company's initial product is its Advanced Seawater Reverse Osmosis ("ASWRO") Desalination Plant incorporating the Company’s breakthrough technology, the Plasma Chemical Reactor (“PCR”) that produces ozone from ambient air for pre-treatment of water in place of chlorine.

http://www.waterresourcesgroup.com


----------



## Trebor54 (28 March 2014)

*WRG*

anyone know what is happening with this fledgling company...am interested in investing in WRG as it is an environmentally friendly entity but it seems to be in a low ebb...nothing on ASX site to suggest what is happening


----------



## Trebor54 (30 March 2014)

I know the basics about WRG but just are wondering why given the massive water shortage in Aussie it is simply living tepid in the backwater..at $0.002 a share


----------



## water10 (2 April 2014)

Trebor54 said:


> I know the basics about WRG but just are wondering why given the massive water shortage in Aussie it is simply living tepid in the backwater..at $0.002 a share





good trebor 

I am Spanish and use a translator, sorry if not well understood. 

I invested in this company a few months ago, due to the great future expectations you have. 


Here you have my forum for any queries. 

this in Spanish, you just have to translate.

http://invertir-en-agua.foroactivo.com/



Do not think and invest in this great company


----------



## System (10 May 2018)

On May 10th, 2018, Water Resources Group Limited (WRG) changed its name and ASX code to Purifloh Limited (PO3).


----------



## greggles (7 November 2018)

Purifloh has raised $9.6 million through the placement of 4 million shares at $2.40 per share to key cornerstone investor, Upjohn Laboratories LLC of Michigan. Upjohn also acquire 1,271,601 shares through an off market transaction, resulting in a total interest of 5,271,601 shares, or 16.8% of Purifloh.

Purifloh also announced that it has incorporated a subsidiary in the US to initiate the commercial development opportunities for its Free Radical Generator technology.

This deal with Upjohn has blown PO3 out of the water. A great result for shareholders and an exciting time for the company. Purifloh was up a huge 334% today to close at $2.17.


----------



## XRMATE (2 December 2018)

There's been some good gains recently with this stock (300% + in a day) and I believe there's a lot more to come, they have a fantastic product that can greatly reduce the rate of airborne diseases, Bill Parfet has also joined the board with a 17% stake in the company, this company is going places.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 December 2018)

Interesting, bit early for me still.


----------



## Ann (9 December 2018)

XRMATE said:


> There's been some good gains recently with this stock (300% + in a day) and I believe there's a lot more to come, they have a fantastic product that can greatly reduce the rate of airborne diseases, Bill Parfet has also joined the board with a 17% stake in the company, this company is going places.




Maybe, maybe not XRMATE.

Let me tell you something that happened to me many, many years ago. One of my relatives was chatting with a workmate and said I did a lot of charting on stockmarket sites. Reasons only known to them, they sent home a little piece of paper outlining a stock and giving me specific dates of entry and exit. In other words this was an instruction on how to run a stock up and when to leave, holding a tidy little profit. (pump and dump).Great you might say, instant millionaire, I have been brought into the circle.

I think my first reaction was utter shock and anger to actually see it on paper in such an organized way. I said to say 'thank you, but no thank you'. From that moment on I feel white hot with anger when I see what looks like a pump and dump. It is simply organized thievery in my opinion and I hate it with a passion. I always think of the poor guy/girl on the other side of a pump and dump, one who is not in the inner circle. If I was capable of invoking karma, if such a thing exists, I would do so to the Puppet Master who organized and tempted his pawns to give up their integrity.

Now to this stock. I am not suggesting it is a pump and dump, it looks like one at first glance but it may not be. I have done a very brief glance at this, it is only brief as my concussion is making me feel pretty average today.

It is 67.46% owned by Dilato Holdings which appears to own the Starfingers Nail Salon in South Australia.
They have had their problems in the past.  _01/04/2014 The securities of Water Resources Group Limited will be suspended from Official Quotation from the announcement of trading today 1 April 2014 following failure to lodge their Full Year Accounts for the period ended 31 December 2013 in accordance with Listing Rules. Security Code: WRG_ (This was the company's previous name). Never like to see poor compliance in a stock, doesn't fill me with confidence.

Then there was a stock purchase by a director.... 17/11/2017 Simon Lill 250,000 $0.002 $500  He has done well with a mere $500 investment hasn't he with the recent rise in the stock price?

Amongst other things they have what appears to me as an air purifyer as a product which they put into a couple of Indian Hospitals to be trialled, one for one month and another for three to four months where they are treating Tuberculosis which they add in their announcement kills more people worldwide than AIDS. (emotive stuff).
Then there is another announcement about surface water purifiers (not sounding all that interesting, I will leave that for someone else to examine).

Then we come to their very exciting announcement about partnering up with Upjohn Laboratories LLC - Mr William Parfet 16.798% voting power for 5,271,601 securities. Signing off as a director of Upjohn Laboratories LLC. No doubt that is what may have caused the flurry of excitement amongst those who were within earshot of the news.
Now I thought I would check out Mr William Parfet who gets to be a director of this exciting new air purifyer company.
According to a small news article about Mr Parfet ...*William Parfet, an heir to the Upjohn Company.....
.....Parfet, 69, retired in January as chairman, president and chief executive officer of MPI Research, a drug and compound testing company based in Mattawan.

Parfet is the great-grandson of Upjohn Co. founder Dr. W.E. Upjohn.

https://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2016/08/upjohn_heir_sued_by_former_emp.html

*
I would hate to think I have done any harm to any company or person with all the above information. Fundamantal research is very, very hard for me as I am dyslexic and have just in the last couple of weeks been concussed, which is making it even harder. I would really appreciate those who can do a decent fundamental analysis to please check my facts. This has been a very difficult and onerous task and I may well have got it all wrong.

This was the chart that made me look twice. I haven't analysed it, I simply put up what I first saw. I am astounded these guys haven't received a speeding ticket yet.


----------



## verce (13 December 2018)

Ann said:


> Maybe, maybe not XRMATE.
> 
> Let me tell you something that happened to me many, many years ago. One of my relatives was chatting with a workmate and said I did a lot of charting on stockmarket sites. Reasons only known to them, they sent home a little piece of paper outlining a stock and giving me specific dates of entry and exit. In other words this was an instruction on how to run a stock up and when to leave, holding a tidy little profit. (pump and dump).Great you might say, instant millionaire, I have been brought into the circle.
> 
> ...




I don't want to be mean or sound rude, but you freely admit that fundamental research is not your strong suit.

Also, I'm not quite sure what the point you are trying to make is here. Are you implying that PO3 Management is untrustworthy?

Sorry about the concussion.


----------



## Ann (13 December 2018)

verce said:


> I don't want to be mean or sound rude, but you freely admit that fundamental research is not your strong suit.
> 
> Also, I'm not quite sure what the point you are trying to make is here. Are you implying that PO3 Management is untrustworthy?
> 
> Sorry about the concussion.




verce, appreciate your commiserations, thank you. Whilst fundamental research may not be my strong suit, I am very, very good at it when I choose to do it. It is up to you to draw your own conclussions as to the trustworthiness or otherwise of management, I am merely presenting the facts as I see them and asking the questions and offering an opinion. 

This company PO3 appears to be majority owned by a South Australian Nail Salon. They may make millions which enables them to run a public company, this is not reflected in PO3's annual reports. 

I feel there is a concern when a fellow by the name of William Parfet who is an heir and great-grandson of Upjohn Co. founder Dr. W.E. Upjohn. (A well known and respected pharmaceutical company, no longer in the hands of its heirs) uses the Upjohn name to buy into a company with a possible suggestion it is potentially the original and respected Upjohn company.  Had he bought into the company under the name of Kalamazoo investments, Upjohn Investments or MPI Research, one has to ask, would there have been quite the same excitement at the buy-in of an hum-drum air purifyer business?
_
Today the remainder of the company (Upjohn Pharmaceuiticals) is owned by Pfizer. In 1997, Pharmacia & Upjohn sold several brands to Johnson & Johnson, including Motrin and Cortaid. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharmacia_&_Upjohn
_
William Parfet started a company which may lead anyone reading the ASX notification paperwork to believe it is the original and respected Upjohn company as he is an heir to the original company. However his company was started in 1990.https://www.bloomberg.com/research//stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=590420040.  
_Upjohn Laboratories LLC researches and develops antidepressant and anti-anxiety pharmaceutical products. The company was founded in 1990 and is headquartered in Kalamazoo, Michigan._
It appears on that Bloomberg link, there are no officers listed against the Company Upjohn LaborotoriesLLC that can be seen. He claims on the Company (PO3) announcement to the ASX stock exchange, William Parfet is the sole owner of Upjohn Laboratories LLC. This is not reflected on the Bloomberg notice as previously mentioned as I can find.
_
_
I guess you didn't take the time to read the link. In 2016 he was being sued for paternity by a former employee, claiming he fathered her two children. At that time he was listed as_ Parfet, 69, retired in January as chairman, *president and chief executive officer of MPI Research, a drug and compound testing company based in Mattawan.  *_

No mention of Upjohn. In my opinion the use of the name of Upjohn, a well respected name by an Upjohn heir could be seen as mis-leading at best.

_In the lawsuit, the woman claims Parfet began an unwanted sexual relationship with her three years after they met in China in 2005. She was working as a consultant for him.


She claims she was forced into sex acts and that he demanded sex from her. The woman began working full-time for MPI in 2008 and the relationship continued, despite her marriage. They had indiscreet meetings in hotel rooms.


According to the lawsuit, the woman became pregnant in 2008 and the baby was born in 2009. She was fired later that year, then began working again for MPI in 2013.

The woman earlier in 2014 filed legal motions to require Parfet to pay child support, but as of early 2015 he had refused to pay. Attorneys claim paternity tests have showed that Parfet is the father of both children.

"Defendant Parfet refused to publicly acknowledge their children and he also refused to provide any financial or emotional support," the lawsuit claims.......
......Parfet and other Kalamazoo area philanthropists are behind a recent investment plan to eliminate a budget deficit in Kalamazoo and lower the property tax rate.
https://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2016/08/upjohn_heir_sued_by_former_emp.html

_
Any woman (or decent man) would have to ask, is this a fit and proper person to be a director of an Australian company?

I find all the above to be really quite a distateful and disturbing situation added to the driving up of a price of a company which appears to be totally unrelated to any sort of genuine valuation of the company, simply by the fact a man, of dubious moral standards, is using a company name similar to a well respected name from the past of a well respected pharmaceutical company now owned by other parties, taking a substantial stake in the PO3 company using the Upjohn name. In my own opinion this appears to be deception by suggestion.

I would, for my own interest, like to list the name of his lawyers' firm. Bodman PLC Suit 400, 201 South Division Street Ann Arbour US-MI 48104. This by the way is the same listed address of Upjohn Laboratories LLC.


_







_


----------



## verce (16 December 2018)

I fundamentally disagree that the company name is what is driving the price right now. That's foolish. Nobody cares about the name Upjohn, honestly. It's not about "Upjohn" at all.

Like it or not, this guy is a certified billionaire and has joined the board of an ASX-listed company. That is why the price is going up. Billionaire with a B. He could have joined any of the 2000+ companies listed on the exchange right now. He chose this one for its unique technology.

It's not some conspiracy. I recommend reading up on Occam's razor. A Michigan billionaire sees a lot of potential for a product that can provide jobs for Michigan, and potentially improve the world. The companies this guy used to run are not just big. They are like, 'world-domination-cutting-edge-biotechnology', big. For the market cap that PO3 has now, there is clearly some global-scale fundamental intrinsic value to be had by simply holding these shares.

I've seen dog stocks at 300 million market cap with no prospect of future revenue. PO3 also operates across three verticals - air, water, and medical sterilization. Add Tuberculosis to the list too (which I view as important enough to be distinguished from regular air purification of things like tobacco and pollution, which PO3 also does). This has to at least get to $8 before it's being fairly valued for the current stage of progress.


----------



## Ann (16 December 2018)

verce said:


> Like it or not, this guy is a certified billionaire and has joined the board of an ASX-listed company. That is why the price is going up. Billionaire with a B. He could have joined any of the 2000+ companies listed on the exchange right now. He chose this one for its unique technology.




verce, this guy could be a Trillionaire with a double TT but he has still shown himself to be a scumbag and I would suggest there is not a reputable public company in the world who would touch this guy with a pair of tongs.   Although in this companies' case perhaps they are using some eyebrow tweezers!


----------



## Ann (17 December 2018)

Bugger, verce and chapter didn't respond, I was so hoping he would, the ferkin dipstick! I think my response would have been along the lines of GFY you carn't. Then I would have said...dear Joe, please delete this and whatever may cause you grief. (Am I ladylike? nup!)


----------



## verce (17 December 2018)

Ann said:


> Bugger, verce and chapter didn't respond, I was so hoping he would, the ferkin dipstick! I think my response would have been along the lines of GFY you carn't. Then I would have said...dear Joe, please delete this and whatever may cause you grief. (Am I ladylike? nup!)




You sound unhinged.


----------



## Xendragon (18 December 2018)

But funny as fcuk.


----------



## Ann (18 December 2018)

Goodness me, doesn't concussion do funny things to you! 

However enough of this frivolity and jocularity.

A rising PVI (Positive Volume Index) is a way of allerting the day traders that a bit of a pump is happening and to get ready for a rise. Other than that, it has an excellent textbook shape.

...and a chart.


----------



## rnr (18 December 2018)

An interesting link below re company valuations.
Under their heading *Access to our research* their caution to investors is a *must read*.

beerandco.com.au/research/

Click on "Take a Tour" to view their 4 latest reports on PO3.


----------



## Ann (18 December 2018)

Not to my tastes thanks rnr, they are these people.....
Beer & Co. Pty Ltd, ACN 158 837 186, is the authorised representative, and owner, of Melbourne Venture Securities Pty Ltd,
which holds Australian Financial Services Licence No. 224 313.

Always nice to know who is running it and if there is even the teeniest remotest chance of any self-interest at all...
*Michael Beer*
B.Bus (Acctcy), FCA, AGIA
Michael trained as a Chartered accountant and Chartered Secretary.

Here is a pic of Mr Beer standing outside a Tavern, nice touch Mr Beer!


----------



## Ann (24 December 2018)

I am really going to enjoy doing this.

I feel profound sadness for anyone who has been hooked into this steaming piece of refuse and hope any money the investor may lose will enrich them with a greater knowledge of what can be done to a trusting shareholder. You may well be robbed of your entire investment and it will be done quite legally, you will have no rights or comeback to what has just happened to you. Once a company starts to do things like this, they are likely to repeat it. Never trust them again no matter how many name changes or whizz bang new products they may adopt with which to tempt you.

Last year when they were known as Water Resources Group they did a Consolidation. They Consolidated 200 shares into 1 November 29 2017.  Let's do the math....I bought a hypothetical $10,000 worth of shares on the 28 November  for .20c holding 50,000 shares. On November 29th after the consolidation I held 250 shares. Today these 250 shares at closing price of $3.70 are worth $925.
Hypothetically, if I act very fast I might be able to get out of this stock holding enough equity to make it out the door before my parcel becomes unmarketable. Now my new favourite words for Rotting Souls...


*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital. Stock to avoid.*


----------



## Austwide (24 December 2018)

Ann,
Thank You for highlighting the stocks (this one and others recently) that have consolidated.

As a new player, I take onboard a valuable lesson,

Avoid any stock that have ever consolidated!

In all these cases, the outcome is the same, BIG $$ become little $.

Does ASF have a register where we could add companies and board members names where we could do a final check before buying stocks. There is 5 or 6 posts naming some this week which will get hard to keep track of.


----------



## Ann (24 December 2018)

Austwide said:


> Ann,
> Thank You for highlighting the stocks (this one and others recently) that have consolidated.
> 
> As a new player, I take onboard a valuable lesson,
> ...




Thanks Austwide, there is not one yet but I am currently doing a layout and formula for it at the moment which I will put up at ASF. I want it organized correctly. It is very important that we try to protect ourselves as no-one else is going to do so. Over the next however long I intend to inspect as many stocks as I can. It is reasonably time consuming. I am also looking at keeping an alphabetical data base of director's names and companies who have participated in Consolidations which will be published along with all the other information on the new thread I am planning.


*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital. Stock to avoid.*


----------



## galumay (24 December 2018)

Of course not all consolidations lead to loss of capital, but I think in general if a comapny has had a consolidation its a red flag to double check the investement thesis. 
I wonder if there is some value in looking for the inverse, businesses that have a had a split, I have a couple in my portfolio that have outperformed significantly afterwards.


----------



## verce (28 December 2018)

PO3 is still less than 150m market cap. I've seen dog stocks at 300m market cap with no prospect of future revenue. This has to at least get to $8 before it's being fairly valued for the current stage of progress.

If OEM license deals are announced in the future, or if the tuberculosis results in January 2019 are positive, then $20 is fair. And beyond.

The great thing about this kind of company, being in its infancy, is that it's almost immune to a market recession because there's so much newsflow and progress to come. This will force up the price regardless of the wider economic outlook being negative.


----------



## verce (31 December 2018)

The one-month trial to kill Mycobacterium (which causes tuberculosis as well as leprosy) commenced "early December" at the Hyderabad Government General and Chest Hospital in India.

*Results expected early to mid January* - especially as the board and management have promised to update shareholders on results as they progress. If this device can kill this stuff effectively, watch out.

An earlier iteration of the PO3 tech was able to achieve total kill rates of biological contaminants in the entire room including 99.999% bacteria removal and 99.9999% virus removal within 90 minutes.

"Third Party testing has shown we have a technically superior product to that which is currently available in the market. We are not aware of any other product that comprehensively kills viruses, germs and bacteria, and also removes odors and submicron particulate matter."


----------



## Ann (31 December 2018)

verce said:


> The one-month trial to kill Mycobacterium (which causes tuberculosis as well as leprosy) commenced "early December" at the Hyderabad Government General and Chest Hospital in India.
> 
> *Results expected early to mid January* - especially as the board and management have promised to update shareholders on results as they progress. If this device can kill this stuff effectively, watch out.
> 
> ...




Yes folks, get ready! I guess they sprayed some Glen 20 onto the filters of their you-beaut air filters.

Anyone wanting to keep their homes clear of Mycobacterium (which causes tuberculosis as well as leprosy) just pop along to the Good Guys they have a sale on at the moment.
*Beurer 15m2 Air Purifier with Triple Filter $249*
https://www.thegoodguys.com.au/beurer-15m2-air-purifier-with-triple-filter-lr200






All jokes aside folks, the volumes have dropped away, there has been a recent slow but positive rise in the price, the Positive Volume Index is showing the punters are still well and truly into this either that or Mr Beer looked up the PVI formula. There is not a doubt in my mind that Mr Beer or whoever is about to start the upward push by selling firmly into the markets. I think he has a target price of around $20. Not sure he will make it but he has a lot of money to play with, pushing the price higher and higher as he sells into the market owing to that Certified Billionaire/certified Bastard (I see he has been lost to the last page, I will do a re-new shortly).
Plus as he is a venture/vulture capitalist he is likely to have a bit of mug-punter money as well he/or someone will be using.
Bottom line folks, short term buying op for active,very short term traders. Longer term folks maybe best to steer clear of this one.

Oh meant to thank Mr Beer for the heads up on the Mitre Tavern. It looks really good, had no idea it was there. I normally lunch at the Charles Dickens just a tiny bit down the road. I will say g'day if you are there when I try it.


----------



## verce (31 December 2018)

No more posts about BP please Ann. I don't want you to stray into potential defamation.


----------



## Darc Knight (31 December 2018)

verce said:


> No more posts about BP please Ann. I don't want you to stray into potential defamation.




You've got your fair share of this Stock I assume Verse?


----------



## Ann (31 December 2018)

verce said:


> No more posts about BP please Ann. I don't want you to stray into potential defamation.



Verce, I will make as many posts about William Parfet as I want. First off he is a director of this company, two he has a massive investment in this company which gives him a lot of self interest as to its outcome.....*any grounds for defamation yet verce?*

_*He joined MPI Research as co-chairman in November 1995 and served as chairman and chief executive officer from 1999 to 2016. He retired from MPI Research in January 2016.[1][9] He sits on the board of directors of the Stryker Corporation since 1993, Monsanto since June 2000, and Taubman Centers.[1]

On Wednesday August 31, 2016, William U. Parfet unceremoniously resigned from the Stryker Corp. board of directors and the company did not say why.[10] On the same day William Parfet resigned from Monsanto Co.’s board of directors, according to a report filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission.[11]

Activist investors allege Taubman Centers owners violated the company's charter by decreasing the number of its directors to eight after a ninth director, William Parfet, who is facing a sex abuse lawsuit, resigned September 27, 2016.[12][13][14]*_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_U._Parfet

*Any grounds for defamation yet verce?

*
*KALAMAZOO, MI -- A well-known Kalamazoo philanthropist and business leader is being sued by a former employee who claims he demanded sex from her and fathered two children with her.

William Parfet, an heir to the Upjohn Company, is named in the lawsuit filed earlier this week in federal court in San Jose, California.

The woman claims sexual harassment, sex discrimination, retaliation and wrongful termination in the lawsuit.

Parfet, 69, retired in January as chairman, president and chief executive officer of MPI Research, a drug and compound testing company based in Mattawan.

Parfet is the great-grandson of Upjohn Co. founder Dr. W.E. Upjohn.
*
*In the lawsuit, the woman claims Parfet began an unwanted sexual relationship with her three years after they met in China in 2005. She was working as a consultant for him.

She claims she was forced into sex acts and that he demanded sex from her. The woman began working full-time for MPI in 2008 and the relationship continued, despite her marriage. They had indiscreet meetings in hotel rooms.

According to the lawsuit, the woman became pregnant in 2008 and the baby was born in 2009. She was fired later that year, then began working again for MPI in 2013

In the meantime, she gave birth to another son in 2012 as she worked as a consultant for another company that sought investment funds from Parfet.

She began working again for MPI in late 2013 and was terminated again in September 2014.
https://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2016/08/upjohn_heir_sued_by_former_emp.html

Any grounds for defamation yet verse?





Any grounds for defamation yet verce?





The position in this photo of the two ladies, one being Parfet's wife speaks volumes, not just a trifling verse here and there.*
http://www.dbusiness.com/Party-Pictures/ULI-Lifetime-Achievement-Award-Dinner/

*IS THIS GROUNDS FOR DEFAMATION YET VERCE?*

Want to try threatening me some more verce? Go ahead make my day!


----------



## verce (31 December 2018)

Ann, I'm not having a go, truly. Don't make it an obsession. You made your points clearly the first time.


----------



## Ann (31 December 2018)

verce said:


> Ann, I'm not having a go, truly. Don't make it an obsession. You made your points clearly the first time.



Don't worry verce, I don't get obsessed, it is boring, I like variety. You whetted my appetite and I found a mountain of fun stuff I am going to pile into this little gem but not now, don't want to waste it!  I will have patience for the next page along.


----------



## verce (31 December 2018)

Ann said:


> Don't worry verce, I don't get obsessed, it is boring, I like variety. You whetted my appetite and I found a mountain of fun stuff I am going to pile into this little gem but not now, don't want to waste it!  I will have patience for the next page along.




Fair enough Ann! I still hold out hope to persuade you of the strong fundamentals of PO3. The rest of the management are excellent. Maybe you will be a holder yet!


----------



## Ann (31 December 2018)

verce said:


> Fair enough Ann! I still hold out hope to persuade you of the strong fundamentals of PO3. The rest of the management are excellent. Maybe you will be a holder yet!



Rightio verce, in your dreams.  I have yet to do the business on the others, like I care. More fun stuff to do elsewhere, they will keep. Mind you I have checked out where the product is sourced and what else they have. Maybe PO3 would have had a better chance if they had gone with commercial food refrigeration. I can work with that. Fcukin air and water purifiers, geez.


----------



## verce (31 December 2018)

Ann said:


> Rightio verce, in your dreams.  I have yet to do the business on the others, like I care. More fun stuff to do elsewhere, they will keep. Mind you I have checked out where the product is sourced and what else they have. Maybe PO3 would have had a better chance if they had gone with commercial food refrigeration. I can work with that. Fcukin air and water purifiers, geez.




Have a look at CT1 you may find that interesting.


----------



## verce (3 January 2019)

I predict this will be the stock of 2019.


----------



## Darc Knight (3 January 2019)

Was it the current Directors who did the Consolidation?


----------



## verce (3 January 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Was it the current Directors who did the Consolidation?




It's my understanding that the majority of management are brand new, or at the very least, new people were brought in to right the ship.


----------



## Ann (6 January 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Was it the current Directors who did the Consolidation?






verce said:


> It's my understanding that the majority of management are brand new, or at the very least, new people were brought in to right the ship.




I doubt Parfet will right the ship! Sink it possibly. Plus he will only be around for a short time, his funds will likely be needed elsewhere before too long, lawyers are very expensive creatures. 
Other than Ms Cade all the same crew were there organizing the Consolidation. 
*PO3 Directors*
* 
 Name* *Position* *Start Date*
Mr Steven (Steve) Annear Executive Director 17 Aug 2017
Mr Simon Richard Lill Executive Director, Company Secretary 2 Sep 2013
Mr Steven John Morris Non-Executive Chairman, Non-Executive Director 2 Sep 2013
Ms Lucia Cade Non-Executive Director 24 Apr 2018
Mr William (Bill) Parfet Non-Executive Director 5 Nov 2018


----------



## Ann (7 January 2019)

This is the person who I think is most likely responsible for organizing the Share Consolidation by the description of him in the PO3 list of Directors. I will watch out for him as a director of other companies. He may be a harbinger of the 'evil' Consolidation.
_
*Simon Lill*
*Executive Director – Corporate*

A lengthy history of capital markets, business development and management of small ASX listed companies, he has recently spent significant time in restructuring and recapitalising ASX listed companies and uniquely placed to understand the challenges ahead for Purifloh._


----------



## verce (7 January 2019)

Solid day today. Looks like it's being accumulated for a push on to $6.


----------



## Ann (7 January 2019)

Simon Lill is also a Director for MJC, currently this company is having a wee rest and is not trading. XPD which appears to be being poked at to awaken it after a bit of a rest and finally the most fun one so far is De Grey Mining which looks like they are trying to kick it back to life. I will go and put a Wealth Warning on it in a minute. Back in December 2016 there was a 20 to 1 Consolidation for DEG and guess whose name I found....our dear friend from the Mitre Tavern, Mr Beer! What a cosy little group of folk we have here! It's just business folks, nothing to get excited about....worth a chuckle though, not that a 20 to 1 Consolidation is actually a laughing matter for the stockholders but meh, who cares about those pesky folk, you can sort them in no time can't you Mr Lill? 

_17/10/2016 A$1.26M was raised in an oversubscribed share placement to sophisticated investors of Beer & Co Pty Ltd and DJ Carmichael Pty Limited with a capital raising price of $0.0029 per share with a 1 for 3 attaching option. Existing shareholders will be offered an opportunity to participate in a Share Purchase Plan to raise up to an additional $1.25M under same terms as placement. Funds will be used to continue work at the Company's De Grey Turner River Project. An unmarketable share sale facility will be initiated alongside the proposed SPP. A capital consolidation on a 1 for 20 basis to be voted on by shareholders at the Company's forthcoming AGM._

Let's put a little pic up of Mr Lill, seeing we have Mr. Beer and Parfet in the frame already!


----------



## Ann (7 January 2019)

Ooops flicked to the next page, needs a new Wealth Warning!


*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital. Better value elsewhere.*


----------



## verce (8 January 2019)

Looks like a strong bull run is commencing. Potential news catalysts include OEM partners for PO3's patented "Intel Inside" approach and news of the Tuberculosis trial in India due January.


----------



## verce (8 January 2019)

Ann said:


> Ooops flicked to the next page, needs a new Wealth Warning!
> 
> 
> *WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital. Better value elsewhere.*




 *WEALTH RECOMMENDATION: This stock features unique technology for water treatment, air purification & surface sterilisation! Beer & Co.’s current valuation is $20/share.*


----------



## verce (8 January 2019)

The latest Director to join the Board has big plans for Michigan.


----------



## greggles (8 January 2019)

Hmmm... from page 6 of the Beer & Co Equity Research on PO3:


> *Disclosure*
> Directors of Beer & Co or other associate companies may own securities in Purifloh Limited. Beer & Co Pty Ltd seeks to do work with those companies it researches. Investors should be aware that Beer & Co Pty Ltd may have a conflict of interest that could affect the objectivity of this report.
> 
> The author of this report owns Purifloh shares in his SMSF.




Given that disclosure I would urge those following this company to take anything Beer & Co says about PO3 with a huge grain of salt. Talk about a conflict of interest.


----------



## verce (8 January 2019)

greggles said:


> Hmmm... from page 6 of the Beer & Co Equity Research on PO3:
> 
> 
> Given that disclosure I would urge those following this company to take anything Beer & Co says about PO3 with a huge grain of salt. Talk about a conflict of interest.




Hi greggles

Very fair observation. I thought this was the norm for broker reports on nano cap stocks? Happy to be corrected. I don't think it necessarily means that the report is inaccurate.

Here's the most recent report from December.

http://beerandco.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Purifloh_2018Dec13.pdf


----------



## greggles (8 January 2019)

I can't speak to the accuracy of the report, or their valuation of $20 a share, but investors should tread carefully where a stock has gone from 50c to $5 in around 2 months. Looking at a chart, it appears to be running into resistance at $5.25. Possible double top?

I would wait until PO3 has convincingly broken above $5.25 on high volume before getting on board this particular train.


----------



## Darc Knight (8 January 2019)

"* Questions* *& Answers about Purifloh Projection*
*What is the Purifloh stock price / share price today?*
The Purifloh stock price is 5.120 AUD today.

*Will PO3 stock price drop / fall?*
Yes. The Purifloh stock price may drop from 5.120 AUD to 5.012 AUD. The change will be -2.1094%.

*Will PO3 stock price grow / rise / go up?*
No (see above).

*Will PO3 stock price crash?*
According to our analysis, this can happen.

*Will Purifloh stock price hit 10 AUD price in a year?*
Not within a year ( see above).

*Will Purifloh stock price hit 20 AUD price in a year?*
Not within a year ( see above).

*Will Purifloh stock price hit 50 AUD price in a year?*
Not within a year ( see above).






https://walletinvestor.com/asx-stock-forecast/po3-stock-prediction


----------



## verce (9 January 2019)




----------



## Ann (9 January 2019)

verce said:


> The latest Director to join the Board has big plans for Michigan.





Thanks for the segue Verce,  

This is old news and was back in 2016 after all the bad publicity came out about him which forced him to leave all the boards he was on in US companies. Parfet managed to get a total of  $35,157.00 donated for the Foundation for Excellence, no mention of the 70.3 million on the donors list.  _William Parfet and William Johnston, two billionaires with deep roots in Kalamazoo, originally offered the city a joint donation of $70.3 million to operate the foundation until 2019._
_Documents released to MLive/Kalamazoo Gazette through the Freedom of Information Act show the foundation raised $35,157 from 114 donors, as of Nov. 26._

_The largest donor is the Kalamazoo Community Foundation, which gave a total of $3,000 from the Robert & Linda Salisbury DA fund and the Hough Family Fund. The nonprofit was contracted to provide administrative services for three years and hand-picked candidates for the Foundation for Excellence’s governing board._

_Stryker Vice President Matthew Alves gave $2,000 on Jan. 31, 2017. Eleven donors gave at least $1,000 to the foundation. The average donor gave $311, but around half of the donors gave $100 or less._

_Since the foundation was announced, some residents worried about the influence of donations seeping into local governance and business endeavors in Kalamazoo._

_https://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazo...tity-of-foundation-for-excellence-donors.html_

I am wondering if Parfet has the same big plans for PO3. I am sure he has told them he has. I doubt very much PO3 have seen a penny of his money. It is probably as illusionary as the money for the Foundation of Excellence was in Michigan.


----------



## greggles (10 January 2019)

Looks like Purifloh is retreating from that $5.25 barrier. It did briefly trade above it yesterday but it ended up finishing the day under $5 at $4.90. PO3 is down again today and is currently trading at its low for the day of $4.86.


----------



## Ann (10 January 2019)

greggles said:


> Looks like Purifloh is retreating from that $5.25 barrier. It did briefly trade above it yesterday but it ended up finishing the day under $5 at $4.90. PO3 is down again today and is currently trading at its low for the day of $4.86.




Greggles I think the problem with these companies who have done a share consolidation and wiped out their shareholder base, they have no support in selling the company up when they want to pump it. It is up to the few and once they have sold up and out, then there is no selling support. Had they kept their shareholders intact, there would be a mountain of action happening now. But I guess they wanted to entice that Parfet creature with a price that didn't have too many .000s in front of it. I think he will do what he has done to the pretty asian lady, fcuk them over and leave them holding the baby with no dough!


----------



## peter2 (11 February 2019)

I thought two up days would be enough to start more banter on PO3.


----------



## tech/a (11 February 2019)

Peter

Have you noticed the crazy spreads on this stock 
Currently 35c!
Volume is very low so very hard to trade technically.


----------



## verce (11 March 2019)

I've avoided posting here because I don't want to trigger certain personalities.


----------



## Ann (11 March 2019)

verce said:


> I've avoided posting here because I don't want to trigger certain personalities.



Oh go ahead Verce, we have missed you. Twiggs Money Flow Indicator is falling below 0%, I see the price today it is down over 6%. It is clearly in need of some more mouth-to-mouth resuscitation. How are those exciting air purifier trials going over in India? Getting rid of all the TB, Cholera, small pox, measles or what ever the patients were coughing up in the wards?


----------



## verce (11 March 2019)

Now I've done it! 

I don't know what the Twiggs Money Flow Indicator is, to be quite honest. Hopefully the results are positive. Give it a couple of months?


----------



## Ann (11 March 2019)

verce said:


> Now I've done it!
> 
> I don't know what the Twiggs Money Flow Indicator is, to be quite honest. Hopefully the results are positive. Give it a couple of months?



Twiggs Money Flow is a technical indicator which shows if anyone is buying in. It has been falling since November 9th last year. You need to crank the handle a bit harder Verce!  Perhaps Mr Beer can put out a new you-beaut recommendation report on it.


----------



## tech/a (13 March 2019)

Might be worth a revisit 
I’d have bought this morning at around 3.85 ish 
Will watch and report


----------



## So_Cynical (13 March 2019)

verce said:


> Hi greggles
> 
> Very fair observation. I thought this was the norm for broker reports on nano cap stocks? Happy to be corrected. I don't think it necessarily means that the report is inaccurate.




Yep normal for the smaller analysts to get paid to produce reports for clients.


----------



## greggles (25 March 2019)

Purifloh up 12.5% today. 

Very odd considering the XAO is down 77 points and there have been no announcements at all since 28 February.

Hmmmm...


----------



## tech/a (25 March 2019)

Something will become apparent in the coming days.
Moves like this often pre-empt it.
Mind you you could argue that that was happening
back on 13/3

Just looked at course of trades!
Im no longer excited
Only $28000 traded!


----------



## greggles (25 March 2019)

tech/a said:


> Just looked at course of trades!
> Im no longer excited
> Only $28000 traded!




Yes, I should have checked the volume. Looks like someone is trying to manipulate the price by buying into a weak sell side. Currently trading at $4 but nearest bid is $3.75.


----------



## tech/a (25 March 2019)

$28000 doesn't influence anything!


----------



## tech/a (29 March 2019)

Well it kept going now $4.75

Up about 90c from when we saw it moving 
albeit unconvincingly at $3.85c


----------



## Ann (29 March 2019)

tech/a said:


> Well it kept going now $4.75
> 
> Up about 90c from when we saw it moving
> albeit unconvincingly at $3.85c



Clearly exciting news, from their half year report Tech/a. They have proudly announced a loss from ordinary activities after tax of  ($1,492,454) up from ($130,126) from the previous corresponding period. That is an increased loss of 1047%
I can see how people may be getting excited by this news! (sarcasm folks)
Well heck it proves they are doing something, they must be doing something to lose all that money.


----------



## verce (2 June 2019)

After more disappointing delays in the India trial results, I have decided to sit this one out, and maybe return in September if there is good news or if they prove they can lock in an OEM partner.

Sure, I could miss out on a big rise, but if it's as good as people say it will be, there will be an opportunity to hop back on for the long-term.

@Ann - your initial observations have started to sync up with me, and I think you may have been onto something here. In any case, I do not regret the PO3 experience, because I think it was the start of our enduring friendship!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 January 2020)

This has been an interesting and amusing afternoon. Love your persistence, Ann. Does it provide any encouragement to wanting to buy PO3? No.

A quick flick around
1. PuriflOH Limited (PO3) in conjunction with the Somnio Group, is developing its Free Radical Generator (FRG) technology ...
2. Somnio Group. Can't find much, but Somnio Global exists https://somnioglobal.com/about-us/
3. Somnio Global - based in Kalamazoo, Michigan
4. Somnio Global : We have operating relationships and agreements with a range of organizations, including: U.S. Department of Defense, Ford Motor Company, National Science Foundation, Hyundai Motors, Argonne National Laboratory, Michigan Agri-Business Association, National Research Institute (UK), *Water Resources Group (Australia)*, Michigan Economic Development Corporation

I hate name-droppers that list their collaborations. I'd reckon if you rang 8 of the 9 listed above, the response would be, _*who? *_and I thought the ninth (highlighted) had changed its name May 2018.

_- and, yes, the Buy Sell spread seems as wide as ever.
(and recapitalisations - just another way of saying "you've done your dough; be grateful you can now crystallise a tax loss")_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 September 2020)

... resignation of the Chairman Mr Bill Parfet, with immediate effect. Mr Parfet resigns as both Chairman and Director of the Board.  Mr Parfet said “It has been an honour ... _blah blah._” Mr Parfet has indicated he is not seeking to sell down his shareholding in the Company. 

The Company’s major shareholder, Dilato Holdings Pty Ltd, is controlled by Purifloh director, Mr Carl Le Souef, who will take up the role of Chairman on an interim basis.  Mr. Carl Le Souef is a founding partner and co-owner of Somnio Global.

The Company said; "_We plan to release a detailed update of activities in the near future_."


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 May 2021)

PuriflOH will supply its products to Aspen Medical for in the field deployment. The agreement signals the mutual intent to enter into a fuller and formal commercial agreement for exclusive supply and distribution within Aspen Medical’s fields of expertise. 

The deployment products will be:


> _1. the air conditioning coil disinfection technologies; and
> 2. the whole of room air purifier of which the design and testing activity is entering its final pre-production phase._




Initial sales of these products will provide for field pilot sites and hence will not provide material revenue or cost but act as a critical reference site for future sales.                                                              

.... this news, (which serves as a Statement of the Party’s Intentions to enter into a partnership and subsequently a formal commercial agreement) _has helped PO3 lift about 8% to around $1.50.  Still bouncing along the bottom for the 12 months, though._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 October 2021)

The securities of the following entities will be suspended from Official Quotation in accordance with Listing Rule 17.5 from the commencement of trading today, 01 October 2021, following their failure to lodge the relevant periodic report by the due date. 

  PURIFLOH LIMITED (PO3)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The securities of the following entities will be suspended from Official Quotation in accordance with Listing Rule 17.5 from the commencement of trading today, 01 October 2021, following their failure to lodge the relevant periodic report by the due date.




and , only a month late



> _The suspension of trading in the securities of Purifloh Limited will be lifted from the commencement of trading on Monday, 1 November 2021 following lodgement of its annual report for the period ended 30 June 2021. _


----------

